# Pee Pad ( YES Finally getting some results )



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi,

I have got a long break from my work due to some family issues and is staying home alot and am training my maltese to use the pee pad. Thank goodness for this break. For my sake and also for my babies. 

Last time, I have posted about my issues and frustration, some kind lady posted about me having to praise them greatly when they go instead of just locking them up at the pee pad and leaving. I have read a long time ago that they get used to the potty area so I figured the praise was not that important. Oh my, how I was wrong. The praise makes a world of a difference. I have relocated my potty area from the bathroom to the living room just so I can watch my dogs 24/7 and I praise them and give them a piece of a dried chicken that I have bought from Petsmart. I can not say they are 100 percent dependable, but maybe 80 percent? However, the praise is definetly working. I have been feeding them chicken everytime so they run to me after peeing on the pad. How adorable. I can't love them more for it. 

However, I have come to 1 small problem today and I was wondering if someone can please help me out with this? My dog sometimes will sniff the pee pad and lift his leg and pee only making his pee land right in front of the pee pad. I have read long time ago that they associate that with going on the pee pad so I have given him a lot of treat and praised him anyway ( Although he missed his pee pad ) Should I not praise him when he pees right infront of the pee pad? Or should I praise him anyway? He gets it most of the time, but like today he missed his spot like 3 times. 

Thank you so much for enlightning me with the praise thing. My worries of not going to be able to potty train them has just disappeared.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's fantastic :aktion033: . I'm glad the potty training is going much better now. I trained both my fluffs with a lot of praise & treats. My Hannah is peepad trained & she sometimes pees on the edge of the pottypad & it runs out in the floor. I now just use the washable pads that don't have the plastic on the edge or I put a disposable pad on top of a large washable pad. That mostly cured that problem. My Boo is outdoor pottytrained so I don't have the leglifting problem.But if I did I would buy one of those fire-hydrant pottytraining things to set in the center of the pad so he could lift his leg to that. I'd definitely keep the praise & rewards going & just try to help him become more accurate.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I have my boy's potty pads in a small area where if I put down 2 pads it will cover that area of floor so I started out putting down 2 pads for him and he never missed of course :biggrin: When I took one pad up he missed quite often. I knew he was trying though and I don't think he even knew he was missing so I would still reward him with his treat. After about a month of that I reduced the area by putting up a border that my husband made for me out of plywood and it's about 3 inches high around 2 sides of the potty pad and the wall was on the other 2 sides so he would have to step over the plywood to go onto the potty pad and he never missed again. Angelo is a squatter though, not a leg lifter so not sure if that would work for you. I'm glad to hear they are having progress!! I remember when I first got ellie and angelo I would think it was simple to pad train them one week and the next was a nightmare!! I hope things continue to go well for you.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I bought a Pad Tray for Jax's pads. He knows he has to step over it to be on the pad.

He used to get treats every single time he went on/near the pad. As he got more and more dependable I'd reward with praise if he missed or was only near it. He'd always get a treat when he went ON it. Now he's very dependable so he doesn't get treats every time he goes, whether it's on or only near. He gets praise, but not always treats. The pad tray definitely helped, it defines the area better  The only time he misses now is if the pad has been used a couple times.. he doesn't want to step in pee  

Oh and he's a leg lifter too!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so glad things are finally working out :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

:wub: Such great information! I was thinking about pee pad training simply because Hunter does not like the deep snow that we often get. Seems like it is a lot of work but with praise and some deep thought and patience it can happen with a leg lifter.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If he's a leg lifter, give him a "target". I've heard people say they use a 2 liter soda bottle filled with kitty litter or something to weigh it down with a pee pad wrapped around it.


----------

